# new pix since my full body workout



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

since i have been doing only a full body workout once a week, i can see a difference, i also feel better,

It might not look much on the photos but i can feel it,,,

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/Image011-1.jpg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/9.jpg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/5555.jpg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/Image016.jpg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/Image014.jpg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/Image01y7.jpg

I just fill more fuller if you know what i mean???


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

looking like a bad mother in that hat-

just like enrique inglaisias :becky:

nice new carpet too!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

New carpet And new hat...Glad u like em cal..hahaha


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks great ....keep it up...I'm chasin ya...


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

hey cell, wheres ur picx man,,


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I love full body routines. I've never done one before until now, but I don't think I'll ever go back to any other style.

Looking good my man. Keep at it.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Some very noticable arm mass increase from your last pics.:clap2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks gazz, my arms do feel alot bigger.... how do i put little icons on here,,lol lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

You have the same beard as Ali M


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Whats your affilation? You have a number of gang tats i noticed.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

11stMUSCLEMAN said:


> hey cell, wheres ur picx man,,


I'll post them in my journal when I hit the 3 month mark or 160 lbs...which ever comes first...


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm not ina gang woglihlogoha..lol lol

i just like tatts mate..

I need a shave. haha


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Ahhh right I understand.

Good luck with the training!


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yep, ur chest is defo taking shape!

What do u do to train ur back (apart from deadlifts)???


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

For my back i do the following:

Bentover rows

Very wide grip pull up (using weights)

Lat pulldown

Deads


----------

